# Aspire CF Sub Ohm Battery wanted!



## Hami (7/1/15)

Any suppliers currently have stock on this battery? 
I have an Atlantis tank that just stares at me everyday on my desk 
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/15)

http://vapeking.co.za/aspire-cf-mod.html
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/aspire-cf-mod


----------



## Hami (7/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://vapeking.co.za/aspire-cf-mod.html
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/aspire-cf-mod



@Rob Fisher Yep I was able to find the Mod version. However at this point in time, buying the mod, separate battery and battery charger will be more than I am able to spend. I understand that it will be good to have all of this later down the line but I just can't justify the purchase right now. Thats why I'm looking for the all in one version http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod185.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/1/15)

VapeMOB stock both versions but the Battery version is sold out at the moment it seems. I don't remember seeing it anywhere else (but I may be wrong about that). You could drop them (VM) a message on their website tho see when they'll have stock, or if there's maybe one lurking in one of the stores that's not listed in the online store. I'd recommend the Mod version, but I understand that if you don't already have the batteries and charger it suddenly becomes a much pricier purchase. Good luck


----------



## Wesley (9/1/15)

Hami said:


> @Rob Fisher Yep I was able to find the Mod version. However at this point in time, buying the mod, separate battery and battery charger will be more than I am able to spend. I understand that it will be good to have all of this later down the line but I just can't justify the purchase right now. Thats why I'm looking for the all in one version http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod185.html


@Hami

Try vapeshop.co.za


----------



## MurderDoll (9/1/15)

@Hami

Check the classifieds. There's currently a great combo going for a steal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (9/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> @Hami
> 
> Check the classifieds. There's currently a great combo going for a steal!


The one in the classifieds is the CF Mod, not CF Sub ohm


----------



## saiman (9/1/15)

Keep me posted I am looking for this too for same reason . At this point I dont want to buy separate batteries a charger


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (10/1/15)

Just added a few more to the site guys:

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/aspire-cf-sub-ohm-mod/


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Just added a few more to the site guys:
> 
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/aspire-cf-sub-ohm-mod/



Wow, @Nimbus_Cloud , youre on the ball on a Sat night!
Great stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (11/1/15)

Stocks arriving in next week 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Hami (13/1/15)

Picked up a Sub ohm battery from Vapemob! 
Thanks all for the input


----------



## saiman (13/1/15)

Hami said:


> Picked up a Sub ohm battery from Vapemob!
> Thanks all for the input


Hey Hami. Dying to know how you find the vape on the Atlantis


----------



## Hami (13/1/15)

saiman said:


> Hey Hami. Dying to know how you find the vape on the Atlantis



The long awaited vape is amazing! I ate through 6ml of juice from 7pm till late 
It took some adjusting getting used to the massive airflow from this tank but I couldnt be happier (you need strong lungs to hit this device )
The amount of vapor and flavour I'm getting from an all in one unit is unbelievable, it comes very close to a RDA
I love that its just pick up and go
In terms of the battery in price to performance its a monster
When fully charged this thing fires like a mech mod!
However as the battery discharges I notice the vape becomes less powerful. As to be expected from a non-regulated device
It's more than enough for my needs 
All in all aspire hit the ball out of the park  I cant wait for the upgraded tank to hit SA shores
This thing is massive compared to the istick and amn combo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (13/1/15)

Hami said:


> The long awaited vape is amazing! I ate through 6ml of juice from 7pm till late
> It took some adjusting getting used to the massive airflow from this tank but I couldnt be happier (you need strong lungs to hit this device )
> The amount of vapor and flavour I'm getting from an all in one unit is unbelievable, it comes very close to a RDA
> I love that its just pick up and go
> ...



Awesome fedback @Hami 

ive only heard positive reviews about the CF Sub ohm and the CF mod! My atlantis is sitting on my SMOK Magneto. great setup, couldnt be happier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (13/1/15)

Hami said:


> The long awaited vape is amazing! I ate through 6ml of juice from 7pm till late
> It took some adjusting getting used to the massive airflow from this tank but I couldnt be happier (you need strong lungs to hit this device )
> The amount of vapor and flavour I'm getting from an all in one unit is unbelievable, it comes very close to a RDA
> I love that its just pick up and go
> ...



Oh, one more thing... Its allot bigger because it means busines! no time for play play! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (13/1/15)

Cool sounds good. I am considering getting one. My amm plus istick was stolen yesterday so I urgently need a new tank. Would you say the Atlantis could be an all day item or is the vapour too strong for the lungs?


----------



## Ollie (13/1/15)

saiman said:


> Cool sounds good. I am considering getting one. My amm plus istick was stolen yesterday so I urgently need a new tank. Would you say the Atlantis could be an all day item or is the vapour too strong for the lungs?



Personally, i would never use the atlantis as an ADV. but then again, there are people that do. In my oppinion it just eats too much juice for the way i vape! If you do get one @saiman, keep it as a secondary device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

